# Texts from the dog



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Have you guys seen these? Some of them have me cracking up....

My favorites:























































Sometimes I wish Abbie and Murph COULD text me lol....though I'm sure I'd soon regret that...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I can hear Bridget now.

_Hi?_
Hello Bridget
_What you doing?_
Working.
_Oh, when you going to be done?_
Sometime soon.
_Soon isn't a time._
What is it now? Are you hungry again.
_Well, I was wonderinging if just maybe you could stop by the store and get me some more duck. We are out of it. I have to go to the bathroom. Good news is I'm not really hungry._
That is strange, but why do you have to use the bathroom now. You can normally hold it for longer.
_Well, that is the bad news. You forgot your lunch today. I barked at the door to remind you but you ignored me. This made me angry so I ate your lunch. Nothing in there tasted like meat. What do you eat?!_
........
_My stomach really hurts_
........


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I saw the last one yesterday. I laughed pretty hard. I could just see it happening.


----------



## tricia beaver (Jul 16, 2011)

lol thats funny! i'm happy my dogs don't text me. it would be: when are we going out? can we go running yet? can we go to the beach? can i chase that yappy dog next door? can you open the mouse cage for me? i wont eat them i swear........treat?


----------

